# Channel Retention (Memory)



## DJ185 (Jan 28, 2021)

I bought the edge a few months ago. I like to keep my 3 main local channels set. I have had almost all model of Tivo since the 2. It has always kept the channels unless there was a recording conflict. I can turn on the TV the next day and have 2 of one channel and 2 of another channel and always one of what must be a default channel. The one I am calling the default is a channel that doesn't broad cast and is not on the channel guide. It is like if it is going to record something it set 2 of the same channel. Is this a warranty issue or just what.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you have any Mini connected?


----------



## DJ185 (Jan 28, 2021)

No, I have a premiere xL a premier and a roamio besides the edge


----------

